# Dry run with the new LED's



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Just making sure they work. I will have to make some small angle adjustments, but man...these are bright! Just 4 LED's! Can't wait to get out there!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Total of 4 LED's that are 3000 lumens per LED


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm ready Capt!


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Rick,

Here is a picture


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Those look strikingly similar to Jerry Storz LEDs...


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Those look strikingly similar to Jerry Storz LEDs...



Thst is b/c they are! Best lights on the markets...imho


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting these pictures. I think I'll be ordering some soon. 

Good luck getting them adjusted just right so you can stab some doormats.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Where can you get them at?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

LITECATCH said:


> Where can you get them at?


He has an eBay store. I'm sure you could call him as well.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I have searched all over and cannot find any to buy.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

LITECATCH said:


> I have searched all over and cannot find any to buy.




http://www.ebay.com/bhp/gigging-light


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerry Storz LEDs this is what I searched with. Is there a name for the leds I should search?


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

LITECATCH said:


> Jerry Storz LEDs this is what I searched with. Is there a name for the leds I should search?



Click on the link I posted above...his lights are the second one down the list.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

cool man! Thanks


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

You live right by my parents house.... I saw you testing them and almost stopped to ask what they were because they were SO BRIGHT!! They looked awesome!!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

do leds go in the water? I always tried to avoid above water lights due to the glare.:001_huh:


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

dorado74 said:


> You live right by my parents house.... I saw you testing them and almost stopped to ask what they were because they were SO BRIGHT!! They looked awesome!!



Haha...I didn't realize they would be that bright at 100+ ft. I'm pretty excited. Heading out tonight to do a water test


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

a said:


> do leds go in the water? I always tried to avoid above water lights due to the glare.



Its a personal choice. The recent "flounder gigging 101" thread talks about this. I would reference that thread.


----------



## Bucket of Bait (Oct 4, 2007)

Ordered my lights yesterday. Went with 2 warm white.


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Bucket of Bait said:


> Ordered my lights yesterday. Went with 2 warm white.



Congrats! After my first trip out last week, my four cover the left and right of the boat and the other two cover the front. I've got a 30 ft halo around my boat...lol


----------

